# Best bike from Felt for Centuries/Group Rides?



## Captain Pup (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello all, I have a question.

This past season, I have been using my Aegis Trident for every ride. It's geometry is very aggressive which isn't the best for the group rides I do. So, I'm looking for something that would be a bit more comfortable, but not so comfortable that I would sacrifice performance.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Definitely think this is the one for you.


----------



## acuracing (May 13, 2009)

Any of the Z series sounds like they would fit your criteria.


----------



## Captain Pup (Aug 21, 2010)

Very funny, pumaking.

I'll look into those, thanks acuracing.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I would recommend buying a Felt Z series bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

It depends on what's comfortable to you. Z-Series are nice but an AR wouldn't be bad either. It's a little aggressive but sits between the relaxed geo of the Z-Series and the more aggressive geo of the F-Series. That being said, you should try out the F75. I talk about that bike a lot because it really is an impressive machine. I am planning to purchase one before the end of October. It has always received rave reviews for comfort. I've done several century rides on two of my F-Series bikes.


----------



## BuffaloBud (Aug 30, 2010)

Recently did the Pelotonia 100 miler on 2011 F5. REALLY impressed.


----------



## Captain Pup (Aug 21, 2010)

I was looking at the Felt F75 as well, terbennett.

Pretty much the same as the F85, but utilizes a carbon seat tube, carbon fork, and BB30, right?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I rode in a century ride today. Didn't go quite that far myself (I was only rated for 67 miles), but know others that did.

Saw all kinds of Felts at the event. AR-series. F-series. Z-series (including one family that did the full 100 miles on a trio of Z-100's). Various vintages, too. From my 2011 F3 to an F- Seventy-five with it actually spelled out rather than using the numbers. Find one you like, get fitted to the proper size, and if centuries are your thing, you'll be happy.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Find one you like, get fitted to the proper size, and if centuries are your thing, you'll be happy.
> 
> -- Don4


100%.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Captain Pup said:


> I was looking at the Felt F75 as well, terbennett.
> 
> Pretty much the same as the F85, but utilizes a carbon seat tube, carbon fork, and BB30, right?


Exactly. I don't know much about the 2011 frame since previous years used the 7005 aluminum with carbon seatstays.The F85 has always had a full aluminum frame w/ carbon fork that had an aluminum steerer; The F75 having the same frame with carbon rear seatatays and full carbon fork. I used to own an 07 F85 with the same frame but with all of the improvements on the new frame, I doubt you can tell the difference between the old carbon stay model and the new all-aluminum one plaus the new frame is probably a little lighter as well. For better or worse, the new one has a lot of new technology thrown in that makes it very attractive. You should be equally pleased with the new 2011 F75.


----------

